# Briggs & stratton Primer bulb problem



## simon123simon (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi, I have a LS45 engine with the carb on top of the tank (model 10D902). When I press the primer bulb (694394) in, it stay's in and very slowly returns to it's original shape. When the bulb is pressed in , there is no fuel entering the carburetor but it sounds like bubbles are being blown back in to the petrol tank. If I put a small amount of petrol directly in to the carburetor, the engine starts up straight away the first pull. I have replaced the primer bulb and the diaphragm (795083) and cleaned the carburetor and main jet. 

Please can you help?

Thank you in advance. :sigh:


----------



## SlammedSdyme01 (Jul 12, 2009)

Usually a carb cleaning and new diaphram fixes that issue. I'd let it soak in a bath of carb cleaner for a day or two and then blow everything out with compressed air, re assemble and see what happens. If it still does it, may be time for a new carb, good news is they are cheap and easy to come by.


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

I hope the ethanol craze hasn't hit y'all yet...a HUGE problem here has been the addition of ethanol to petrol. It just makes a mess of small engine fuel systems.


----------

